# Help Lump/Swollen from Buserelin Injection



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

I injected as usual tonight and have noticed that where I injected it is slightly raised, the area is quite wide.
It's not really high and isn't painful but it is noticeable.
Can anyone give me any advice, am I best just leaving it to see if it has gone down by tomorrow ?


----------



## Frazoz (Dec 10, 2014)

Kitkatd - this is what I get every injection mine go down after about 2-3 hrs so check again a little later it does mention it in my treatment book. If it's not gone by the morning call the clinic xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had two lots of busereline down reg (the second time for quite a few weeks) and had this happen a few times, don't worry, the fluid will disperse quite quickly. I'm sure there is a technical reason for it, but I just wonder if it's just where it sits nearer the surface of the skin sometimes.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Most days i had no problems but I'm pretty sure i had similar a few times. Just put a cold wet flannel on it if it seems slightly inflamed. It should be much better soon


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

This is a subcutaneous injection. If the injection is done too superficially in the tissue then this is what happens. In the demo movie they show you how to insert the needle. I always attempt to increase the angle the needle forms with the skin to have a deeper penetration.  I'm sure it will reabsorb in couple of hours so no worries. If it was due to an infection it would have appeared after several hours/days not immediately.


----------



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help.
I have woken up this morning and it has gone, really struggling with the injections this time, don't remember having that much of a problem the first time round !
Does everyone pinch the skin around the belly area and put in at a 45 degree angle ? That's what I was shown by the nurses.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

nope because i did mine in my thighs, straight down. If you are struggling ask your clinic if you can swap injection sites. It used to take me a while sometimes to find a place i was comfortable with, i'd pinch up a few places before i decided i was happy..


----------

